# Smoked Scamorza Mozzarella



## KatyCooks (Sep 28, 2018)

So, I saw this on the cheese counter at my local Tesco and I hadn't seen it before so I bought it.   

As an "eating" cheese - clearly no! 

There is a strong smoke smell, but the cheese is very firm and the smoke doesn't penetrate much.  

It's a hard mozzarella obviously and hopefully a good melting cheese?  

Does anyone have an interesting use for it?  (So far I have "pop it on top of a pizza" from a workmate.)  

It is part of a "special" range at Tesco so I was hoping for more than a pizza topping!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi, Katy! Nice to see you again.

Aged cheeses don't usually melt very well, but you can shred it for cooking uses. You could make a pasta dish with bacon or some type of smoked sausage and mix in the cheese. Or a BLT sandwich and add a slice. A pizza with grilled chicken and barbecue sauce instead of tomato sauce would be different. Or add it to macaroni and cheese as a secondary cheese.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 29, 2018)

KatyCooks said:


> So, I saw this on the cheese counter at my local Tesco and I hadn't seen it before so I bought it.
> 
> As an "eating" cheese - clearly no!
> 
> ...



When you say firm, is it firm like cheddar or does it give at all? We use smoked mozzarella in a few dishes, but it is a fresh ball that has been cold smoked.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 29, 2018)

I use it on a pizza, but also cut it with 2:1 or 1:1 with regular moz, otherwise smoke taste overwhelms.  The other toppings are sauteed and squeezed dry spinach and dry sauteed crimini mushrooms, both seasoned with salt and pepper.

We make a pasta with cubes of smoked moz, fresh chopped tomatoes, chiffonade of basil, decent EVOO.  Toss everything with hot pasta plus some salt and pepper.

The fresh moz smoked Craig mentioned has a much milder flavor than the aged moz smoked.  Which kind I use  determines the ratio I use cutting the smoked with regular moz.


----------



## KatyCooks (Sep 30, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Katy! Nice to see you again.
> 
> Aged cheeses don't usually melt very well, but you can shred it for cooking uses. You could make a pasta dish with bacon or some type of smoked sausage and mix in the cheese. Or a BLT sandwich and add a slice. A pizza with grilled chicken and barbecue sauce instead of tomato sauce would be different. Or add it to macaroni and cheese as a secondary cheese.



Hi GG!   

Yeah, it does seem to lend itself to a cheese sauce I think.    I haven't made a mac and cheese for ages - so I think that is where I am heading with it - thanks for the suggestion!   In fact, because it is smoked, I think a mac and cheese with smoked bacon sounds like a plan.


----------



## KatyCooks (Sep 30, 2018)

CraigC said:


> When you say firm, is it firm like cheddar or does it give at all? We use smoked mozzarella in a few dishes, but it is a fresh ball that has been cold smoked.



Hi Craig. 

This cheese is really solid and chewy.   Definitely no good for just eating as it is.  (It's actually quite unpleasant to eat.)     So I think GG's suggestion of using it in a cheese sauce is my best bet.


----------



## KatyCooks (Sep 30, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> I use it on a pizza, but also cut it with 2:1 or 1:1 with regular moz, otherwise smoke taste overwhelms.  The other toppings are sauteed and squeezed dry spinach and dry sauteed crimini mushrooms, both seasoned with salt and pepper.
> 
> We make a pasta with cubes of smoked moz, fresh chopped tomatoes, chiffonade of basil, decent EVOO.  Toss everything with hot pasta plus some salt and pepper.
> 
> The fresh moz smoked Craig mentioned has a much milder flavor than the aged moz smoked.  Which kind I use  determines the ratio I use cutting the smoked with regular moz.



Hi medtran.   I like the idea of putting cubes of it into pasta with basil and tomatoes.  Does it melt quite well that way, or stay in recognisable chunks?  (And roughly what size cubes do you cut it into?  A bit smaller than a centimetre is what I would imagine?)


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 30, 2018)

Maybe 1/4 inch or a little larger.  It gets stringy and misshapen, but doesn't totally melt.


----------



## KatyCooks (Sep 30, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> Maybe 1/4 inch or a little larger.  It gets stringy and misshapen, but doesn't totally melt.



Okay thanks.   I have enough to try it two ways so I will give it a go and report back!


----------

